# pearling mystery plant



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

i dont know what this plant is, it may be diplidis or ludwigia arcuata. i took filter out and my plants started pearling like crazy. pic aint good, but im still learning how to use my minolta dimage z1. any help with this camera would also be appreciated.


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

i dont know if this pearling is all from the lotus, or if some if from plants underneath it. but it is definitely pearling as there is no current whatsoever in the tank.


----------



## discusaigon (Mar 10, 2004)

the first one seems to be more didiplis than ludwigia arcuata

may be your plants start making bubles when you stop you filter because then you have no bactaria consuming O2 so water is more easier satured with O2?


----------

